# Niagra Falls lodging?



## TerriJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Any recommendations of places to stay near Niagra Falls?  Does not have to be a timeshare.  This will be our first time in the area.  Thanks!


----------



## Pro (Feb 23, 2014)

If you stay on the Canadian side make sure you have the proper documentation.  You may need a passport.  I don't think a US drivers license is good enough to cross the border.  Many people will tell you crossing the border is easy.  That may be true.  It's getting back into the United States that's hard.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 23, 2014)

Pro said:


> If you stay on the Canadian side make sure you have the proper documentation.  You may need a passport.  I don't think a US drivers license is good enough to cross the border.  Many people will tell you crossing the border is easy.  That may be true.  It's getting back into the United States that's hard.



Correct. You need a passport or Enhanced Drivers licence (some states)  

The application for EDL is similar to a passport. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks, we will be sure to take our passports.


----------



## dwojo (Feb 23, 2014)

If tou stay in the U.S. the Seneca Niagara Casino has the nicest rooms. There are also several less expensive but clean and nice chain hotels to choose from. The Canadian side has more choices near the falls.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 24, 2014)

We prefer the Canadian side for its convenient access to more good views of the falls.


----------



## arubanut (Feb 24, 2014)

hjtug said:


> We prefer the Canadian side for its convenient access to more good views of the falls.



*I agree,and it's the only side to stay!

We love the Clifton Hill area...*

http://www.cliftonhill.com/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TeDkaCtH1E


----------



## MoiAl (Feb 26, 2014)

Niagara-on-the-Lake would be my choice, a small town about 5 miles east of Niagara Falls. You can even ride bikes to and from the falls along a beautiful trail and maybe stop in at one of the many wineries for a taste. Great hotels and bed and breakfasts there and live theatre.


----------



## CassieD (Feb 28, 2014)

*Embassy Suites is my pick!*

We stayed at Embassy Suites on the Canadian side in November and the view was amazing!  It is the closest to the Horseshoe Falls.  If you get a room there, the higher up you stay the better the view.  Also, request a room with a view of the Horseshoe Falls and the American Falls.  The rooms are by far not cheap but for me, the view alone is worth it.  The rate also includes a hot breakfast.  FYI eating at restaurants is also very pricey.  One night for dinner we spent $175 at TGI Fridays! 3 adults, 1 child, no liquor! So get ready.....


----------



## hjtug (Feb 28, 2014)

CassieD said:


> FYI eating at restaurants is also very pricey.  One night for dinner we spent $175 at TGI Fridays! 3 adults, 1 child, no liquor! So get ready.....



Good point.  We had a lodging deal once that came with what seemed like a substantial voucher for a meal at the restaurant - it might have been Fridays.  We ended up spending more out of pocket for the meal than we would have expected to spend without the voucher.  You can find reasonable dinner prices at nearby restaurants.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 18, 2014)

We just returned from Niagara Falls yesterday.  We stayed at the Embassy Suites in a fallsview room.... the view was spectacular.  They had a promo...$95/night Sun - Thurs in March with $50 slot voucher at the Casino.


----------



## am1 (Mar 19, 2014)

We stayed two nights and had two Friday's vouchers.  We had 3 adults and 2 9 month olds so were able to use both the same night.  Still expensive.

We got an Ihop voucher as well by mistake and that was even worse value.  

But overall they can still be pretty good deals.  Niagara falls was overbuilt before the recession.   It suffers from being a place for only one or two nights, maybe a few more in the summer.  



hjtug said:


> Good point.  We had a lodging deal once that came with what seemed like a substantial voucher for a meal at the restaurant - it might have been Fridays.  We ended up spending more out of pocket for the meal than we would have expected to spend without the voucher.  You can find reasonable dinner prices at nearby restaurants.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 19, 2014)

The restaurant vouchers' value is minimal.  
That's why we like the casino slot vouchers....we played the 2 $25 vouchers at video poker and still walked away with $36 American.   Deduct that from the cost of the room.....$86 (American) minus $36 = $50 plus taxes.
Park at the Casino (2 blocks away)...and your parking is free with a player's card since you gambled over $20.  (Parking at the Embassy Suites is $35 to park and $25 to self park.)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 20, 2014)

*Try for a Groupon*

Depending on when you are visiting the falls, you might snag a good Groupon deal.  Last Sept. we found one for the Hilton Fallsview that included meal vouchers, wine tastings and casino cash.  We had tix for the Shaw Festival in Niagara-on-the-Lake, but found that staying at the Falls was a far more reasonable option than our previous stay at the Moffat Inn at NotL.

I've also stayed at the Oakes hotel, but preferred the Hilton.


----------

